# 50's pin up...really easy



## pinkkvintage (May 21, 2007)

What i used...





nc15 studio fluid
peachykeen blush 
cheap wet 'n wild liquid eyeliner
lady danger lipstick***Buy it***
and venetian lustreglass 
and some brushes





do your foundation (big circles)





apply blush  (i put alot on)





i dont know how to explain how to do liquid eyeliner... just practice





eyeborws





lipstick **lady danger... buy it**





lipgloss stuff

and your done..


----------



## xSazx (May 21, 2007)

love the lips! i wish red looked good on me


----------



## laura-doll (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 

 
_love the lips! i wish red looked good on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i bet it looks fab on you gurrrrrrrl

and i loveeeeeeeeeeeee
this look
i love the whole classic look!!!
its classy
without being tarty
i just love it
x

and im deffinetly gettin
venetian lustreglass
after seing this lol


----------



## stefania905 (May 21, 2007)

so classy & hottt


----------



## Hilly (May 21, 2007)

very nice lips!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 21, 2007)

Very, Very pretty & simple....just wish I could use liquid eyeliner.  I've tried & tried, it's so pointless


----------



## bebixlove (May 22, 2007)

thats a killer shade of red!


----------



## applefrite (May 22, 2007)

Thank you !


----------



## Showgirl (May 22, 2007)

Yay another Lady Danger fan!!! It is SUCH an under-rated lipstick and you look FANTASTIC in it, sweetie!!

Great look x


----------



## ellesea (May 22, 2007)

looks amazing!


----------



## IO20ch2222 (May 22, 2007)

hot!!!!

what is on your eyebrows?????


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 22, 2007)

Oh wow, the red looks amazing on you.

And I love the shape of your eyebrows.


----------



## pinkkvintage (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IO20ch2222* 

 
_hot!!!!

what is on your eyebrows?????_

 
this smash box eyebrow duo thing in brunette


----------



## Brianne333 (May 23, 2007)

simple but lovely!


----------



## Doowop (May 23, 2007)

great lips! you look like alicia silverstone


----------



## boudoir (May 23, 2007)

You're smashing!!


----------



## star1692 (May 23, 2007)

I absolutely love this look sweetie!  I cant wait to try it.  Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2007)

That is gorgeous!  Thank you for posting this!  I love the color of red on you.  I am about the same skin tone so I am going to have to try it out!


----------



## breathless (May 24, 2007)

awesome! thanks! i love to do this look a lot!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## creamypeach (May 31, 2007)

wow... a great one sis.... can you do a audrey hepburn look? i love that girl.


----------



## sex panther (Jun 13, 2007)

Just wanted to bump and say i love this look, it's so easy and gorgeous and you make me want to go and put on a full face right now!


----------



## Jools (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, you look great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wish I could wear red lips


----------

